# Do the P9 and CW9 use the same holster?



## GaryO7 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have read this other places. What say you? Thanks...

Or maybe that was the CW40 and CW9 having the same profile?

I'm confusing myself; getting old and fat...


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes...same holster.


----------

